# Do any of you guys wade the Gulf this time of year?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I grew up wadeing for flounder this time of year in the Gulf and was just curious if any of you go after them while they are like doormats everywhere in the Gulf. I'm planning a trip to give it a shot and hope to post some pics soon!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never tried it but it does sound like a good idea. if you give it a shot be sure to post a report and :takephoto


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Never tried it, but would love to see some pics if you give it a try.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

When I was a kid my dad would take us to Johnsons beach and wade the gulf side. We gigged a few every now and then. Lots of sting rays so be careful if you go and slide those feet.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, we'd always wear a worn out pair of shoes and blue jeans and walk really slow with the #10 wash tub behind us, the rays, you could always lookk behind us and watch them follow the lights with their orange eyes but we always seemed to do pretty good. We also lived on Pensacola Beach too, so maybe I'll still have some lck over here. I'm dying to make a post with some mats I can be proud of at least once or twice. It won't be long, I'm just gonna try to catch a calm N wind and a moving tide and off I go. I'll stay in touch, it'll probably be a week or two.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to your report !!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

I had no idea you could gig flounder In the winter. Cool


----------

